# Help with Grandfather's WWII service history



## UnderSeaD (2 Dec 2017)

I'm currently an applicant on the competition list for N.W.O.

I'm hoping someone might be able to help with identifying details of my Grandfather's WWII service from a kit bag handed down through the family.

My grandfather passed away in a hunting accident shortly after returning from the war. My father was 4 at the time. When I was a child my father always carried a heavy canvas type shoulder bag  whenever we were in the bush, but I never knew it's significance. 

When my father passed of cancer 25 years ago I held onto the bag for sentimental reasons. It still holds my father's orange hunting vest and magazines for his hunting rifles.

Fast forward to today and I'm now applying to the Navy. I'm currently packing everything up to put in storage and here's the canvas bag. As I'm looking at the bag and remembering my father, I notice for the first time the faint outline of lettering written in black by my grandfather.

Hopefully someone here will be able to help.

Here's what I can read:
R.C.C.S
C36015 WATTS
A.W.    8.69
2 L.  C10 (might be some missing letters here)
M.D.3

My grandfather's name was Alvin Watts.

Thank you.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (2 Dec 2017)

The first thing that jump out are "R.C.C.S." which means Royal Canadian Corps of Signals and "C36015" which is his regimental number.  You can request a copy of his service record from Library and Archives Canada   https://www.bac-lac.gc.ca/eng/transparency/atippr/Pages/Access-information-military-files.aspx

You'll find some information about markings on duffle bags here   https://servicepub.wordpress.com/2015/08/18/applications-of-unit-serial-numbers-on-kitbaggagestores-of-the-canadian-army-overseas-1943-45/


----------



## Michael OLeary (2 Dec 2017)

Service number C36015 belonged to a block of numbers assigned to 4th Canadian Divisional Signals. This matches with the identification of Military District No. 3 (M.D. 3).

4th Canadian Armoured Division Signals fonds
https://www.archeion.ca/4th-canadian-armoured-division-signals-fonds



> Canada. Canadian Army. Canadian Armoured Divisional Signals, 4th
> (1942-1945)
> 
> Administrative history The 4th Divisional Signals was part of the 4th Canadian Armoured Division in the Second World War. The unit was made up of men recruited by Lt.-Col Parker from the Non-Permanent Active Militia (N.P.A.M) Signals in Montreal and Toronto. In August 1941 this N.P.A.M Signals unit was dismembered and the 4th Divisional Signals was mobilized by Lt.-Col F.N Ovens, and moved to Debert, Nova Scotia.
> ...


----------



## UnderSeaD (2 Dec 2017)

Thank you for the information and references. It makes for an interesting read. 

Family lore was that my grandfather rode motorcycles in the war and delivered messages to the front. With the information now at hand he may well have been a despatch rider.

I'm going to request his service records and I'll post an update if I'm successful.

Thanks again for your assistance.


----------

